# Biker im Raum Heroldsberg gesucht



## Suko81 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten die in Heroldsberg und Umgebung ab und zu mal mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sind. Bin allerdings noch relativer Anfänger (wie mein Material; siehe Fotos), würde mich aber gerne steigern. Vor allem möchte ich im Frühjahr/Sommer diesen Jahres gerne mal eine schöne Tour mitmachen. 
So, um zahlreiche Meldungen wird gebeten 
Grüße


----------



## Suko81 (28. Januar 2010)

Gibt`s denn wirklich in der Umgebung keine Leute die Biken gehen? Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben...

PS: Da ich in Erlangen arbeite gerne auch Leute aus Erlangen melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2010)

di tag 18:00 treffpunkt obikreisel,da gehen leute radfahren


----------



## Christine1970 (15. März 2010)

Suko81 schrieb:


> Gibt`s denn wirklich in der Umgebung keine Leute die Biken gehen? Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben...
> 
> PS: Da ich in Erlangen arbeite gerne auch Leute aus Erlangen melden...


 
Tag der Herr 
wenns dir nix ausmacht, dass wir ein Haufen für dich "ältere Leute" ( so um die 40) sind, können wir dich gerne mal auf ne Tour mitnehmen.
Wir sind aus Erlangen und Heroldsberg liegt immer wieder auf unserer Strecke.
Schöne Grüße erstmal
Christine


----------



## Suko81 (17. März 2010)

Hallo die Dame!
Das wäre natürlich klasse wenn ich bei euch mitfahren könnte! Arbeite in Erlangen falls ihr unter der Woche am abend mal fahrt...Wann habt ihr denn vor wieder zu fahren?
Gruß,Iven


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (21. März 2010)

Hallo Nachbar,

bin eingefleischter Heroldsberger, wohne aber zur Zeit in Kalchreuth (is ja auch gleich ums Eck). Bei uns beginnt auch jetzt endlich wieder die Saison und wir waren heute auf kleiner Erkundungsfahrt im Reichswald, um zu sehen was noch geblieben ist von den schönen trails.
Kannst dich gerne mal anschließen wenn du willst. Wir fahren meistens am Sonntag in der Früh und je nach Arbeitszeiten auch unter der Woche Nachmittags.
Wir verabreden uns aber meistens hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303513&page=51


----------



## Suko81 (21. März 2010)

Hey Marcus!

Kalchreuth wäre natürlich perfekt für mich. Bin halt aber noch nicht so perfekt im Gelände und mein Rad, naja ist auch schon etwas betagt (siehe Fotos ). Trotzdem würd ich mich euch gern mal anschließen, und von den Zeiten her wär`s für mich auch kein Prob...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (22. März 2010)

Klar kein Problem, der Fun zählt ja und im Reichswald ist so ziemlich alles befahrbar (zur Not auch mit meinem Stadtradl ).
Wenns Wetter passt treffen wir uns wieder am Sonntag um 9 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth. Schau einfach im anderen Thread mal vorbei


----------



## Suko81 (23. März 2010)

Alles klar! dann schau ich, dass ich am Sonntag nach Kalchreuth komm!

Gruß Iven


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (27. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir drehen morgen früh ne kleine Runde im Kalchreuther Reichswald und treffen uns hierfür um ca.9 Uhr (+15min) am Kreisverkehr kalchreuth. 
Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Suko81 (28. März 2010)

Hi Marcus!

Morgen früh schaff ich`s leider nicht...geht ihr auch unter der Woche abends mal? Ist ja endlich wieder länger hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

